# Clarifier/4x scope blurry pin



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

They are a trade off between target and pin clarity. Personally for outdoor use I go down on scope power until I can clear it with my aperture alone.

For indoor I use a #1 clarifier and accept the dot will not be very clear.

Grant


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Try a smaller peep


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Clarifiers will clear up the target, Verifiers will clear up the sight pin.


----------



## 3dbowshooter (Mar 27, 2006)

Dbow . I'm having trouble seeing my pin and target . One thing I noticed right off the bat is that I'm wearing progressive lens. the kind with no lines. I noticed that when you look into the corner of the lens like you have to to look through your peep sight that area is blurry. So just looking in that area of the lens will make every thing blurry . I ask my eye Dr about this and he said that is the way they are made . So to get a clear view of the target you have to use a lens that is not progressive type . You have to use the type that has the visible close up lens . When you look through that type of lens you will be able to see thing clear at the top corner angle . Next to see the pin clear you have to make the peep sight smaller . I had to go below the 1/8th size before my pin was clear . No amount of clarifier will clear up the blurryness caused my the progressive lens corner blur. To test if you have progressive lens just look in the upper corner next to your noise . If thing get unclear you will have to get another pair of glasses that are not progressive . I'm 56 and shooting is getting harder and harder . Before you change your peep size to clear the pin up but with non progressive lens put a small piece of black electrical tape with a small hole in it . Make the hole in the tape about 4mm because you want the biggest size hole in the tape you can get away with and still cause the pin to be sharp. If your pin at 4mm is still blurry then so smaller till it clears up . This will let you keep your peep size the same diameter as the sight opening. You don't need a big piece of tape and the hole in the tape should be in the upper corner close to the top of your noise . line it up on your lens just like you would do your peep sight . Get set and open your eye and move it till its in the correct place . Getting a non progressive lens in your glasses will make your clarifier work like it should.


----------



## chadbrochill17 (Jan 30, 2015)

if you have good lighting you can go down to a smaller peep aperture size 3/32nds, and that will clear up both without the need of a clarifier.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Most of my friends who normally wear glasses have went to contacts in order to clear everything up. As 3D stated, if you wear bifocals or progressive lenses, you will have difficulty clearing everything up. I have one buddy who went back to the doc and got a contact for just his shooting eye. he says it works wonderfully.


----------



## skiingcappy (May 17, 2013)

We I wear bifocals and I also have 4x lens, what I had to do is take off my glasses. I know it a pain to take them on and off, some of the seniors that I shoot with wear a cheater Lens on there ball cap to see to set sight and stuff.
Try taking your clarifier out and with your glasses off draw your Bow and check out sight picture and if that is clear and pin is fuzzy then try a 1/8 reducer and see if this corrects both pin and target. It worked for me! Good Luck


----------



## ThunderEagle (May 11, 2011)

A few things. As others have stated, it is a trade off between target and pin/dot clarity.

When I shot a 4x lens, for me the yellow 1/8 clairfier was great. Wanting a larger view of my target, I went to a 6x lens, and ordered the green clairfier. That combo results in an incredibly clear target for me, but I completely loose any visibility of my dot.

I had to move back to a yellow clairfier, but use a smaller one to help clear things up.

I then moved to one of the Spark scopes that has many alignment rings. Still using a 6x lens, but now use just a smaller aperture to help clear up the target some.

I've just recently began experimenting with a different scope, still with a 6x lens, but with an up pin. I'm back to using a yellow clairfier, but need the full 1/8 so I can align with my scope housing, but I'm also running an LP light in order to keep my pin bright enough so that I can see it.

You need to play with pin brightness and/or size of the dot on your lens, as well as aperture size in your peep, using a clairfier or not.

Good luck.


----------



## Acepitcher (Jul 8, 2015)

i have seen one person who was correct about the clarifier and verifier. you will have a blurry pin with a clarifier no matter what you do. i have experienced this and can tell you from experience. verifier will be the same except the target will be blurry. you have two options here. you can either deal with it or find a scope with the lense in front of the pin. lancaster has one made by viper its 135.99. either that or you can try to find a way to flip the pin around and flip the scope. those are your only options.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Learn something new on AT every day. 

Great site.


----------



## bseltzer (Nov 20, 2014)

The problem I've experienced with trying to wear my progressive (no-line multi-focal) glasses is that they only provide good correction on axis. If you're looking through any part of the lens except the very middle, you'll get some degree of distortion. The newer, more expensive progressives customized to your vision, your frames, and your face do provide a wider fully corrected field, but still not enough to get a clear sight picture while shooting a bow, plus they're very expensive.

I had my optometrist make up a set of single vision glasses with large, aviator style lenses, and these work well. There's still just a bit of pin blur, but I not enough to make aiming difficult.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

An option others have mentioned, is simply get a smaller peep.
That will clear up pin AND target.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Lazarus said:


> Learn something new on AT every day.
> 
> Great site.


Laz, you're so very bad......


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I played with difference size apertures opening in the clarifiers & the smaller the opening the clearer the target got. I started with a 1/8" yellow & now use a 1/16" yellow & cleared target a lot.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

the problem with aperture size in a peep, is that today's shorter bows, move the peep further away from the eye and the size of clarifier becomes harder to focus through as it gets smaller.


----------

